# Boone and Jax face wrestling!



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

dont ya just luv the noises they make


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Jax has conversations with us all the time (we call it complaining)...It's so funny! Now he has his little brother to complain to.. lol


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I love the way Lucy just ignores them - like they're beneath her! Too adorable, although I can't imagine why Jax and Boone would rather play bitey face than watch the news!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HA! You noticed Lucy in the shot! She is sooo not appreciating her new brother...hope time will make things alittle better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loved the video-your boys are sooooooo cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't happy dogs just make your heart feel good?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I love the video!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Too cute! Love them all


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Bitey Face... bestest game in the house!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

awww sooo cute! love the smiling faces at the end =)


----------

